# The hottest 16 year old ever!



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Doublebase (Mar 30, 2007)

lol!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

ROFL!! 

Nice.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 30, 2007)

rooflescopter


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

That show about sex offenders owns.


----------



## LT81 (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats pretty fuckn funny


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2007)

Not again! Shit!!!!!


----------



## zombul (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 30, 2007)

Interesting that you found that Fet ...


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 30, 2007)

i was only here to hang out.

hahaha thats a good show.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Interesting that you found that Fet ...



Yes, I got caught too


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Not again! Shit!!!!!


Caught with your pants down again.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 30, 2007)

AHAHAHHAA
funniest thing ever


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

that is the greatest show ever.

When is it on anymore?  It used to always be on.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

I like when they caught the same guy twice...and each time the guy looked down all embaressed and said, "uh oh..."


----------



## KentDog (Mar 30, 2007)

What's this show called? I want to check it out! It sounds hilarious. Anytime we can laugh at the expense of child molesters is a good time.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

it is called to catch a predator.  I think it is a Dateline exclusive show.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, this was a great one!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol, this was a great one!



HAH!

COOL WHIP!!!! CAT!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol, this was a great one!



hahahahahah I like it when they read the conversation

the girl goes "Hehee!"

hahahahahha shit that makes my day


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

what a dirt ball!


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, that camo cop was so psyched to down that mofo.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, that camo cop was so psyched to down that mofo.



hahah yea he was, how freaky would it be for a patch of grass to jump up and apprehend you? lmfao


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

Lmao....this guy gets busted 2x's!!  haha


----------



## KentDog (Mar 30, 2007)

Downloading 3 episodes now...


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

LMAO.....this guy is so relaxed during the interrogation that he just eats candy and drinks...haha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

this guy takes the cake....drinking the martini and saying he knew it was a set up...haha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

lol, this guy gets tastered.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 30, 2007)

I love when they read back the chat transcripts .


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2007)

yea, this was my favorite show to watch last year.  I never watch TV, but someone told me about this and I tuned in and then I tuned in every week because it was so funny.

I wish it were still on.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 31, 2007)

P-funk said:


> lol, this was a great one!


MORE Kiki Kinky????  WTFIGOH?????

Let's even the score...





YouTube Video


----------



## KentDog (Mar 31, 2007)

I have to say, this show is funnier as YouTube clips. The actual TV show is far creepier, since they get 40 or so pedophiles to visit over a three day time period. Funny how a lot of these guys as "religious" . Also sad how young some of these pedophiles are themselves; ruining their lives so early on. I kind of felt bad for the 20 year old "Jesus rules" kid.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

This is a great parody of the show.  The guy sounds just like Chris Hansen!  

lmao


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2007)

another gem


----------

